# perch fishing



## imissedthatone (Feb 24, 2013)

does anyone have any info on where when the pirch start biting in the spring at fairport


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Yea I'm wondering also , comin from Louisville & don't want to waste a trip till they are biting good ! My buddy , his brother & I like to fish there & got the itch !


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jkish (Oct 19, 2009)

March 15th


----------



## wglasgow (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm interested, too. Never fished for them in the spring on Erie. Can someone share tactics and general locations?


----------



## jimski2 (Jul 23, 2010)

Perch never stop biting, it is locating them that you need. They are close to shore at ice out for spawning and move deeper as the lake warms up especially past 60 degree surface temperatures.


----------



## wglasgow (Jun 5, 2012)

Should I be looking for schools or more scattered fish during the spawn? What depths should I start looking?


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Off Conny in spring they can be caught right off the lighthouse
I prefer to target them after spawn and
They have schooled up , then it's drop and reel time!


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Old rule of thumb for me is when the temp. hits 50. Yes they will bite all during the year, but if I am perchin, I need some action. It's not hard to find where they are biting, just look for the armada of boats.


----------



## wglasgow (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks. I'll give it a try.


----------



## kwalleye1 (Mar 6, 2012)

well we hit them anytime from the Middle of March to the Fall but the early bite we found was in water from 21ft. to 28 ft. and use ur standard perch rigs or a crappie rig will work . In the early season u can use ice fishing jigs on ur rigs such as moon clows and tear drop lures and catch some nice perch , we hit them 2 yrs ago off Marblehead lighthouse in 28 ft. and it was March 17th so hope this helps a little. 

Fish Hard but always Fish Safe,
kwallyeye1


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

fishingguy said:


> It's not hard to find where they are biting, just look for the armada of boats.



I can't tell you how many times I used to start out by where all the boats are, and never see a fish caught. Or catch one myself. I stopped fishing in the pack a while ago. I go looking for the perch now. Unless I mark them, I never stop. I always wonder why people will sit in a pack of boats and never catch a perch or see anyone else who is catching any. 

Of course there have been times when I have marked the fish in the big pack as well. But normally I will idle around the outside of the big pack looking for the perch first....


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Bluewalleye said:


> I can't tell you how many times I used to start out by where all the boats are, and never see a fish caught. Or catch one myself. I stopped fishing in the pack a while ago. I go looking for the perch now. Unless I mark them, I never stop. I always wonder why people will sit in a pack of boats and never catch a perch or see anyone else who is catching any.
> 
> Of course there have been times when I have marked the fish in the big pack as well. But normally I will idle around the outside of the big pack looking for the perch first....


I'm with ya Bluewalleye, my dad taught me years ago, that a big pack of boats means one thing, thats a big pack of boats. I've had greater success looking for the fish, not the boats.


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

I agree I've had my best fishing out of the pack. However if your catching fish it don't take long to start a big pack around you if people are struggling. Even if were not catching anything we always start a pack so we much at least look like we know what were doing lol!


----------



## jimski2 (Jul 23, 2010)

A good perch fishing move is a lightweight anchor and light floating anchor line with 200 yards of scope to hold bottom in 70 foot of water. Heavy anchors and heavy anchor line deter you from moving around to find the perch since no one in the boat looks forward to hauling the anchor. There are five pound mushroom anchors that hold in the mud good enough for fair winds. I use 3/8 inch poly braided line that has good enough working strength, is flat to grip well in your hands and stores easily without taking up too much space in your boat. It even floats to help save your back, shoulders and knees since that is where I have had to have surgery for being foolish in my younger days after hauling heavy anchors. Always pull your boat to have the anchor "up and down" and use the engine to free it from the mud if necessary.


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

I agree that pulling the anchor sucks! But at the same time I'm not sitting there for more than 30-45 mins not catching fish. I go out to catch fish not just sit around floating for the Hell of it. If my guys bitch about pulling the anchor they can buy there own boat or find another one to fish off. Damn that sounds rude but I like to filling the cooler and they love taking home tons off fish.


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

How far out do you have to go to get them? I have an 18ft. deep v but I am not comfortarble venturing to far out. Seasickness kills me as well.


----------



## jimski2 (Jul 23, 2010)

From ice out to 55 degree surface water temperature, less than 24 foot of water works. June fishing will work at 55 foot and July and August the perch move out deeper to 65 to 75 foot. September will find them closer in like 55 foot or less.

No matter who is pulling the anchor, a light anchor rig comes back into the boat faster and you will get your lines set quicker.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Insce with a 18ft boat you do not have to worry about getting out for them. I been out on the lake in a 16 row boat using a 5 hp motor. We would go any where from 1 to 5 miles out to fish for perch.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

We have had great success with not using an anchor. If the winds are light enough just drift and add a little more weight to your setup. If the drift is still a little to fast just throw out a drift sock or a five gal bucket to slow ya down. It will increases your catch rate when the fish are turned off. Plus you tend to pick up other kinds of fish like walleye and smallies when your on a good drift and not anchored.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

In about 2 weeks I'll be fishing for them right outside Mazuricks first thing in the morning before we go trolling for the walleye. Very nice perch will be caught no more than 50 yards off shore between the ramp and the stone loading docks. I prefer to pull straight into the middle of the pack, turn some 104.7 up nice and loud and put a smackdown on the perch. With the new stereo we should be playing some octane radio or one of Matt's favorite country music stations instead but if you guys wonder who the jackasses are in the blue and silver Rangers making all the noise that will be us.


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

early in the year try fishing at the end of the east break wall fish as close to the rocks without hanging up on them the rocks warm up the immediate water around them and that attracts the baitfish and spawn the perch will move out as the water warms up during the year in late summer and early fall fish around the "hump" northwest out of fairport harbor 35' to 55' for


----------



## wglasgow (Jun 5, 2012)

You referring to the the east break wall in Cleveland?


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

~ it's been fished out since 76' when they introduced the blue pikes and for gods sake's, stay off that Pier, it's a death trap just waiting to happen.


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

the east end of fairport harbor's break wall


----------



## MoFishing (Dec 15, 2011)

ggcanteri said:


> the east end of fairport harbor's break wall


Are you referring to the City of Fairport, OH ?


dale


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

yes in lake county on the grand river


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I have done extremely well outside of the mentor lagoons in april - july. I agree with the others...I shy far away from the pack


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Got To love a Nice Box of Perch ? And these are Western Basin Perch ! Only place I fish !


----------



## Emma on point (Jan 25, 2013)

That makes my mouth water


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MoFishing (Dec 15, 2011)

nice pics Mike!

dale


----------



## always fighting (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow , nice perch!!! where at and when?!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Buy an I-Pilot then charge your buddies another $10 for not having to pull anchor !!
worked for me.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

hearttxp said:


> Got To love a Nice Box of Perch ? And these are Western Basin Perch ! Only place I fish !


Hi Mike. You ever get back to Garfield Heights or are you permanently at the WB Now? Sounds like it.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Anybody been out at Marblehead perchin yet?


----------



## HONKEREXTREME (Apr 3, 2013)

how about the western basin in early spring? we fish from june thru sept around the light house and intake with good success but i have never fished this time of year.

anyone perching now?


----------



## catfishhunter06 (Apr 5, 2006)

Id be real interested into getting into a mess of fish like that! where abouts you bag all these at?


----------

